# Best comeback game ever in NFL playoffs?



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm speechless. 
Green Bay must be the saddest town in the USA!!


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

JD3430 said:


> I'm speechless.


Not me.....I could see it coming at the half....rarely can you beat Super Bowl Champions by kicking field goals.

Regards, Mike


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Vol said:


> Not me.....I could see it coming at the half....rarely can you beat Super Bowl Champions by kicking field goals.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Really? You thought Seattle was coming back to win? Even being down 16-0 at the half and your quarterback having a passer rating of ZERO (yes, it was ZERO!!!) sure led me to believe things weren't going well for Seattle.

The 2 point conversion throw was like a Hail Mary on steroids. Maybe the quirkiest play I've ever seen. Guy scrambles backwards 20 yards and throws a prayer 40 yards off his back foot across the field and the guy catches it! After Matthews practically knocks him out? 
Miraculous would be an understatement.


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

It all changed after the last GB interception. Why do you go to the ground without the ability for the O to run out the clock? The O went 3 and out. I just shook my head every time Lacey was tackled for a loss. GB didn't fight to the end. How does a person on the hands team for onside kicks have a mishandle? I wanted GB to win it but they deserved to lose.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

That was a bone head play on the hands team. Kicker for Seattle had a hell of a game.


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

Yes he did.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

JD3430 said:


> Really? You thought Seattle was coming back to win?


That is exactly right.

You cannot continually kick field goals against a team the caliber of Seattle and expect it not to bite you in the butt. It has happened many times before, it happened today, and certainly will happen again.

Regards, Mike


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Well they did have a touchdown in the first half, too. It wasn't all field goals.
Been around football a long time both as a player and coach. 
I would have given Seattle a 1 in 50 chance at halftime.

Was really looking forward to a GB/NE Super Bowl.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

JD3430 said:


> Well they did have a touchdown in the first half, too. It wasn't all field goals.


That is true....but they also had First and Goal twice and came away with 2 field goals....

Seattle was only down by 2 scores to tie at the half....playing at home.

Regards, Mike

http://espn.go.com/video/clip?id=espn:12190742


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I think they lost it with the conservative play calling with 4 min to go, Seattle was selling out for the run and got it....shoulda went for the knock out, poor play calling. The mishandle was just that, not a bone head play, just something that happens in football, even the best do it. I even agree (kinda) with the guy downing the ball after the INT, he's a linebacker, not used to handling the ball, the chances of him trying to be a hero and fumbling were good. Green Bay took their foot off the gas, I think they probably are the better team, but today Seattle played for 60 min and Green Bay played for 55.....why not exploit the Sherman injury, another poor coaching move....


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Great point about the Sherman injury....

Regards, Mike


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

Vol said:


> That is exactly right.
> 
> You cannot continually kick field goals against a team the caliber of Seattle and expect it not to bite you in the butt. It has happened many times before, it happened today, and certainly will happen again.
> 
> Regards, Mike


well I sure didn't see that collapse coming. I was a little worried when they couldn't get into the end zone in the first quarter, but with the situation in early 4th there wasn't a doubt in my mind GB would win. Now the wife will get to look at Tom Brady for another week so at least she is happy.


----------

